# Pic of Wandy right after his fight with Crocop



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't know if you guys have seen it yet but here it is.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

The guys a warrior, win or lose.


----------



## THEAXEMUDERER (Oct 31, 2006)

no doubt


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Shame to see Wanderlei hurt that bad, I felt really sorry for him. Can't wait to see his next fight and hopefully he wins it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> The guys a warrior, win or lose.


For sure. He's in my top 5. Wandy kicks ass. I also felt bad for him after that fight. He'll be back to his winning ways.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

wow, but still one heck of a fighter.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

How can everyone feel so bad for him?? Thats what the sport is all about.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Caused I'm used to seeing Wandy on top of things


----------



## lfaris (Oct 15, 2006)

do you also feel bad for the guys who he kicks in the face when they go down (he's usually holding the ropes when he does it too). i mean i like wandy and think he's a great fighter but its hard to feel bad for a guy that gets beat down when you've seen him destroy so many other fighters.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

yup sure do. and many fighters grab the ropes in pride, same with the cage in ufc. and also were getting a little off topic here.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

2 Great fighters collided! I hope this doesn't discourage Wandy, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## strikerdon (Nov 4, 2006)

*warrior wandy*

wanderlei silva already beat cro cop in k-1 v Pride and wanderlei try to shake his hand after ,and cro cop walked away.......crocop<<<<<<<< great sports man..lol
thats why the fight was so none tactical ..just brutal
alot lot of fighters would look that bad if they had the heart of silva....plus the weight difference...........come on it's like barrera v hopkins


----------



## 35ft6 (Oct 22, 2006)

What's going on there with his nose? Was it split in half or something?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

strikerdon said:


> wanderlei silva already beat cro cop in k-1 v Pride and wanderlei try to shake his hand after ,and cro cop walked away.......crocop<<<<<<<< great sports man..lol
> thats why the fight was so none tactical ..just brutal
> alot lot of fighters would look that bad if they had the heart of silva....plus the weight difference...........come on it's like barrera v hopkins


Wasn't that Pride20? If it was it was a Draw between the 2.


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Great Fight! 

2006 Gand Prix: Cro Cop vs Silva
YouTube - cro cop vs silva 2006 (ENG)


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Am I seeing things? I think the referee or ring doctor kicks Silva's head just after Cro Cop dops him with the head kick.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

cabby said:


> Wasn't that Pride20? If it was it was a Draw between the 2.


ya it was a draw


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

What do you expect? CroCop is a beast.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanderlei never beat CroCop, 1st time they fought like everyone else said "DRAW"

anways, i love both fighters, but thats what happens when u face CroCop


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Great Fight!
> 
> 2006 Gand Prix: Cro Cop vs Silva
> YouTube - cro cop vs silva 2006 (ENG)


New English link.


(only b*tches quote themselves)


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

It seems Cro Cop really hates Silva... like with a strong passion. Why is this?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, he looks like Darth Vader when Luke Skywalker took his helmut off.
I don't really like Wandy's attitude, but damn he is a good fighter.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Cabby, where did you get that funny picture of Nick Diaz? :laugh: 



Pogo


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Am I seeing things? I think the referee or ring doctor kicks Silva's head just after Cro Cop dops him with the head kick.


naw its the cam angle


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Hey Cabby, where did you get that funny picture of Nick Diaz? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo


Found the pic online, had to add it to my sig


----------



## luism1184 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah silva is a true warrior the only he wants to go out is like a man. theres other fighters that try to avoid action or stay on ground but not silva.


----------

